# Best Broadband In Bangalore ( Heavy user )



## perplexed (Jul 24, 2012)

Hey,

I am staying in madivala area (maruthi nagar). What all broadband options are available for me ?

My budget is around 2.5k


----------



## perplexed (Jul 27, 2012)

wow great !! no replies. !!


----------



## RCuber (Jul 27, 2012)

whats the approximate data usage? I use airtel 1699 +tax plan which gives me 4Mbps till 75GB.

Turbo 75GB is my actual plan 

there is Turbo 150 for 150GB @4Mbps. price is 2099+tax

check this


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 27, 2012)

If Act broadband is available, then its obvious choice, otherwise Airtel.


----------



## perplexed (Jul 30, 2012)

thanks.. I have checked ACT's site. I don't think it is available at my place.

I was looking at the airtel plans and I saw a 1999 plan 8Mbps 75GB which seems good. What I wanted to know is if airtel provides a sustained speed of 8Mbps or it's just for marketing as is the case with BSNL. 

btw, appreciate the replies.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 30, 2012)

on my 4Mbps line I get constant/full speed (up to FUP) and Airtel is known for its reliable speed, no doubt about that. 

for ACT, better call up their CC, their website may not be up to date. if server is not available in your area then they will call back when the do get service in that area.


----------



## masterkd (Dec 1, 2013)

sorry to revive this old thread. I will be living in Whitefield area and folks here say ACT don't have service in this area. Any other good local broadband provider in this location? Someone told me BBNL. Anyone know how is their service?


----------

